# St Croix Mojos



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends on the rod's power and action.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Depends on the rod's power and action.


I bought two Mojos in different powers and both just feel a bit soft overall.


----------



## Backlasher (May 20, 2016)

Have used SC Tidemasters for many years and more recently switched to SC Avids. Very happy with my Avid 7'6" medium light for throwing 1/16 oz (or 1/8 oz if conditions dictate) weighted hooks with Gulps. 

I have a few other Texas rods (Waterloo and Castaway) in the quiver but keep going back to the Avid. Not mushy at all - to me.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

I have a few Mojo Bass rods I use inshore. ML, M, and MH. XF and F. I would not call them mushy at all.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Monoman said:


> I have a few Mojo Bass rods I use inshore. ML, M, and MH. XF and F. I would not call them mushy at all.


They just feel a bit softer than what I am used to, but they have also caught a lot of fish - so it may be helping with hook sets.


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

I have one fast action medium power Mojo and the action feels as described. Are your rods fast action? MF?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a Mojo like that and gave it to Ed13 because I felt like I was going to hook my ass when I cast it. 
There are two factors in a rod’s “feel”
Action and Power
Action is how far back the rod bends, Power is how much backbone or power it has.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

mbhale said:


> I have one fast action medium power Mojo and the action feels as described. Are your rods fast action? MF?


Yes fast, these are nice rods, I am just used to a bit more of a crisper feel, so thinking a Tidemaster or other St Croix model may fit me better is all.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a Mojo like that and gave it to Ed13 because I felt like I was going to hook my ass when I cast it.
> There are two factors in a rod’s “feel”
> Action and Power
> Action is how far back the rod bends, Power is how much backbone or power it has.


Thats funny, so guess it wasn't for you either?

I just bought several rods, I got a Medium-Fast Fenwick HMG too - it is very crisp and tight in its feel (but I'm returning at as my Procyon just feels a touch better), then I got a Medium-Heavy Daiwa rod with an unlisted action - probably moderate - that again is very crisp, and also have a fairly new Daiwa medium fast Procyon rod for bass that is very crisp and tight. So point being the Action and Power all feel the same to me with several different manufacturers across all types of action and power - its something to do with St. Croix, or specifically the Mojo Inshore Spinning.

Again, would really like to own one at least one really nice rod from a great company like St. Croix - so considering maybe trying the Tidemaster as its not too much more than the Mojo, but not if its mushy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like an short (6’2” to 6’4”) medium power extra fast action for all around lure fishing.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like an short (6’2” to 6’4”) medium power extra fast action for all around lure fishing.


Why so short, do you fish close to shore line a lot, or just want a precise cast for sight fishing?


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

My mojo was the first non-combo rod I purchased after I started really getting into inshore fishing years ago. I think it feels like a fast rod, but there is something about it that feels sluggish. I still think it's fine for the price, but it is last on my "depth chart" of rods these days. If you want something snappy, I love the GLoomis e6x Inshore, 7'6" Medium Power extra fast rod. I think the one I have is the E6X 903S XF. Super light; it's my favorite rod I own.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shallows said:


> Why so short, do you fish close to shore line a lot, or just want a precise cast for sight fishing?


I can cast just as far as anyone with a longer rod and last longer. It’s less fatigue on your arms and back when casting thousands of times a day tossing plastics, easier to fish in wind, more sensitivity, precise control.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

My favorite is a 6’6” 20 year old carrot stick. Fish a few 7’6” mojos inshore , but they will work you out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> My favorite is a 6’6” 20 year old carrot stick. Fish a few 7’6” mojos inshore , but they will work you out.


I had one too, never understood why the nano carrot fiber never caught on.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Owned a set of Mojo Inshore for fishing the kayak. Also have TideMaster Travel and discontinued Legend Inshore. The TideMaster and Avids are faster rods with crisp, sensitive action. Big difference from Mojo. The Loomis E6X are similar to the TM and Avid.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had one too, never understood why the nano carrot fiber never caught on.


Diverted to veggie trays.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had one too, never understood why the nano carrot fiber never caught on.


I think too many bass guys snapped the handles on them , hook set. I personally know of 2 , saw a boxfull at shop once from warranties ,pieces


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Zika said:


> Owned a set of Mojo Inshore for fishing the kayak. Also have TideMaster Travel and discontinued Legend Inshore. The TideMaster and Avids are faster rods with crisp, sensitive action. Big difference from Mojo. The Loomis E6X are similar to the TM and Avid.


Yes, an Avid or Tidemaster may be worth the money for a slightly crisper feel, thinking of trying one next.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Shallows said:


> Bought some St Croix Mojo inshore rods and both have a very "mushy" action which I don't like; are all St Croix rods like this?
> 
> Considering buying a Tidemaster to try next, but want to make sure it has more of a crisp feel to its action before purchasing.


All my casting and spinning rods that I use are either St Croix Avid Inshore or St Croix Legend Tournament Inshore. The Avids are light and crisp. The Legends are even better. I upgraded from the Shimano Inshore rods. I have a St Croix Tidemaster kicking around but I don’t like it as much.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Aren't the Mojo's the SCII blanks? I have some of their old Premier rods that I still use, and those rods are fairly stiff, with a fast action. Also, I have held their Mojo Bass rods and would also say they're fairly stiff. Thinking maybe the Inshore's are just designed with a light tip...
For a bit cheaper have ya tried the TFO Signatures? Similar action/performance as the Avid's and E6's, at a cheaper price point...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mojo and TM are both SCII graphite. But the Mojo definitely have softer tips.

Tidemaster MSRP: $150
Avid: $240


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Miragein said:


> Aren't the Mojo's the SCII blanks? I have some of their old Premier rods that I still use, and those rods are fairly stiff, with a fast action. Also, I have held their Mojo Bass rods and would also say they're fairly stiff. Thinking maybe the Inshore's are just designed with a light tip...
> For a bit cheaper have ya tried the TFO Signatures? Similar action/performance as the Avid's and E6's, at a cheaper price point...


Just looked - those TFO's do look very nice. the overall fit and finish of the St. Croix's I have really impressed me, so ideally I would like to stay with St. Croix- if again, I can find another one of their models that is just a bit "tighter" feeling.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

Shallows said:


> Wow, thats really interesting to hear - think I will definitely try a Tidemaster then, still not ready to spend Avid money yet! It's odd as nearly all my rods are cheaper than the Mojo - so its not a money thing, or its not that the Mojo is cheaply made - they must have designed it to feel like a wet noodle for a reason? Maybe certain people prefer that feel?!


OK I'm in Jupiter. I *think* my Mojos are fast action. I'll meet up locally (or reasonably close) to compare.

I think of action as "how much the top 1/3 bends" and power as "how much the lower 1/3 bends". LOL There is nothing wrong with fast or mushy but I'd like to compare for sure.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

"Action" describes where the rod bends when pressure or weight is applied to the rod. A fast action rod will bend in the top third or less of the blank, a medium or moderate action rod will bend in the top half or so, and a slow action rod will bend starting in the lower third of the rod and into the handle. Action, simply put, is where a rod bends.

A rod's "power" describes its resistance to bending under a certain amount of weight. Power generally refers to a rod’s stiffness or resistance to bending and is usually defined in terms like ultra-light, light, medium, etc.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Monoman said:


> OK I'm in Jupiter. I *think* my Mojos are fast action. I'll meet up locally (or reasonably close) to compare.
> 
> I think of action as "how much the top 1/3 bends" and power as "how much the lower 1/3 bends". LOL There is nothing wrong with fast or mushy but I'd like to compare for sure.


Thanks Monoman, I bought two different Mojos in different powers so was able to compare them both and just not quite what I am looking for, but appreciate the offer.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Still looking for a slightly crisper feeling rod, considering Tidemaster, Avid, Teramar - if anyone has opinions.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

It's funny you mentioned this. I was in Bass Pro today and right next to each other they had a few Mojo Inshores in Medium, 7' I believe. Then one Gloomis E6X 842s MF. The Mojo felt ok... The E6X though... Wow. I've played with an Avid Inshore at another BP, and it will be my next rod purchase, and I would not describe it as mushy from my fondling. It and the E6X seem like the real deal for an all around inshore jig/smaller plastic setup.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

JRHorne said:


> It's funny you mentioned this. I was in Bass Pro today and right next to each other they had a few Mojo Inshores in Medium, 7' I believe. Then one Gloomis E6X 842s MF. The Mojo felt ok... The E6X though... Wow. I've played with an Avid Inshore at another BP, and it will be my next rod purchase, and I would not describe it as mushy from my fondling. It and the E6X seem like the real deal for an all around inshore jig/smaller plastic setup.


Do you prefer the feel of the Avid to the Gloomis then?


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Man I haven't thrown either, but I plan on owning both by next spring. The folks on here speak highly favorable of both though!


Shallows said:


> Yeah, I may need another Medium-Light like that Gloomis for the lures I want to throw most of the time. Too bad its more money than a Tidemaster though... but looks really nice.
> 
> Do you prefer the feel of the Avid to the Gloomis then?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 3 Avid freshwater rods that I use exclusively. 2 spinners and a plug rod. Been using them for years inshore for reds & snook. And at night for snook. All work great and would buy again if I ever have issues.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> I have 3 Avid freshwater rods that I use exclusively. 2 spinners and a plug rod. Been using them for years inshore for reds & snook. And at night for snook. All work great and would buy again if I ever have issues.


What are the specs of the rods you're using for the reds and snooks? I'm thinking of going for a MH for a popping cork setup.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Shallows said:


> Bought some St Croix Mojo inshore rods which both feel a bit softer than what I am used to - considering buying a Tidemaster to try next, but want to make sure it has more of a "crisp" feel to its action before buying - if anyone has opions would be great to hear.



_Avid _is a very nice rod. 

Also, couple things to keep in mind regarding how the rod feels, ...blank material the build is on, that could change its feel drastically, along with cost / durability....and also matching the proper size reel to the rod so its balanced.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Been trying to buy a Tidemaster or Teramar to try, but the models I want are all sold out everywhere - anyone else notice how hard rods are getting to find right now?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The ICAST virtual tackle show is next week. Got notice that St. Croix is introducing the latest generation of Mojo Inshore rods. Typically takes until early fall before new products are in the tackle shops. Will be interesting to see what changes they made to this rod line.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Zika said:


> The ICAST virtual tackle show is next week. Got notice that St. Croix is introducing the latest generation of Mojo Inshore rods. Typically takes until early fall before new products are in the tackle shops. Will be interesting to see what changes they made to this rod line.


Wow, that is interesting Zika - would be really curious to see what changes they make?! Full cork handle would be nice, along with a bit more backbone.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

I just ordered another Mojo for my BG2500. I just couldn't cough up the extra to try an Avid without being able to handle one in a local shop.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Monoman said:


> I just ordered another Mojo for my BG2500. I just couldn't cough up the extra to try an Avid without being able to handle one in a local shop.


Yeah, that Avid money is hard to cough up! I just bought a Fenwick Inshore Elite-Tech to replace my Mojo - have heard people say it is equal to an Avid in feel - just less money, but I cannot say; its an amazing pole though, really love it so far, has more backbone.


----------

